# Merry Christmas



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

To all my fellow leavees and maybe a few leavers ;o) 

Praying that each of us is finding our way and gaining the strength we need to do what we need to do. Know that each of us has value and we matter, and should be treated like it. I am doing well, and thankful that I have crossed over to the other side, just like many of you said would happen. I am in a much better place. Life has been up and down, but thankfully I can say my good days out weigh my bad days, and I won't complain. The Lord has been good to me, so I won't complain (song) I still have not seen my big headed azz H, regretfully my SD either in months, but our divorce should be final in January, so I should get an email soon. Doesn't matter to meet, none of that causes me any pain, I am keeping it moving foward. Praying that each of you will find a way as well.


----------

